# Dwayne Johnson Training



## Kfredrik (Jan 13, 2013)

Dwayne Johnson, aka The Rock, used this workout routine while trying to trim down from 14 to 7% bodyfat for some of his Hollywood movie roles. He trained six pays per week, resting on day seven.

Monday, Wednesday, Friday
Chest, back, biceps, calves: 5 sets, 15-20 reps, 30 second rest periods
Cardio: 5 minute warm-up, 12 minutes high intensity, 5 minute cool down

Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday
Quads, hamstrings, shoulders, triceps: 5 sets, 15-20 reps, 30 second rest periods
Cardio: 5 minute warm-up, 12 minutes high intensity, 5 minute cool down

The Rock Dwayne Johnson Sample Cutting Diet
Meal 1: 10 scrambled egg whites, 3 servings cream of rice or 1 cup oatmeal, 3 rice cakes, 24oz water
Meal 2: 6oz skinless grilled chicken breast, 1 cup grits, 6oz yams, 1 cup of steamed asparagus, 24oz water
Meal 3: 6oz tuna, 1 cup brown rice, 1 sliced cucumber, 24oz water
Meal 4: 6oz perch fillet, 1 cup barley, 6oz baked potato, 1 cup steamed green beans, 24oz water
Meal 5: 6oz pork tenderloin, 1 cup brown rice, 6oz sweet potato, 1 cup peas, 24oz water
Meal 6: 10 scrambled egg whites, 3 servings cream of rice or 1 cup oatmeal, 24oz water

The Rocks Workout Playlist
From Muscle & Fitness:

Eminem - Till I Collapse
Living Colour - Cult of Personality
Tupac - Ghost
 Metallica - Enter Sandman
 Jay-Z - Moment of Clarity
 Public Enemy ? Cant Truss It
 Hank Williams Jr. - A Country Boy Can Survive
 Trick Daddy - Where U From
 Tupac - Hell 4 A Hustler
 Godsmack - I Stand Alone

The Rock, Dwayne Johnson, Muscle Building Workout Routine
This is a muscle building workout routine used by The Rock, Dwayne Johnson.

Day 1 - Shoulders
Day 2 - Back
Day 3 - Legs
Day 4 - Arms
Day 5 - Chest

Day 1 - Shoulders
Seated Military Press Machine - 3 sets x 21 reps
Dumbbell Lateral Raise super set with Dumbbell Front Raise - 3 sets x 8 reps each
Rear Delt Cable Raise - 5 sets x 12, 10, 8, 6, 4 reps
Hammer Stength Shrug - 5 sets x 12, 10, 8, 6, 4 reps
Four Way Neck Machine - 4 sets x 12 reps

Day 2 - Back
Wide Grip Lat Pull Down - 5 sets x 12, 10, 8, 6, 4 reps
Close Grip Lat Pull Down - 5 sets x 12, 10, 8, 6, 4 reps
One Arm Seated Row Machine - 4 sets x 12 reps
Back Extension - 4 sets x 15, 15, 12, 12 reps

Day 3 - Legs
Leg Press - 4 sets x 25, 20, 18, 16 (Last set is drop set)
Smith Machine Lunge - 4 sets x 8 reps per leg
Lying Leg Curl - 4 sets x 12, 10, 8, 6 reps
Standing Calf Raise - 6 sets x 16 reps (Last set is drop set)

Day 4 - Arms
Alternating Dumbbell Curl - 5 sets x 12, 10, 8, 6, 4 reps
Preacher Machine Curl - 6 sets x 12, 10, 8, 6, 21, 21 reps (*Last 2 sets are 21s)
Cable Tricep Extension - 5 sets x 12, 10, 8, 6, 20 reps
Overhead Cable Extension - 4 sets x 12, 10, 8, 20 reps
One Arm Reverse Grip Tricep Extension - 2 sets x 15 reps
*21s are 7 uppwer half partial reps, 7 lower half partial reps and 7 full reps.

Day 5 - Chest
Incline Dumbbell Press - 5 sets x 12, 10, 8, 6, 4 reps
Dumbbell Bench Press - 5 sets x 12, 10, 8, 6, 4 reps
Cable Crossover - 4 sets x 12 reps
Push Ups - 4 sets x 15 reps (superset with crossovers)
Abs are performed twice a week - weighted Swiss ball crunches, 4 sets x 25 reps.


----------



## Z499 (Jan 13, 2013)

Subbed, I need to change up my routine


----------



## rage racing (Jan 13, 2013)

Wonder what his cycle looks like?


----------



## Z499 (Jan 13, 2013)

He's supposedly all natural, but not likely


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 13, 2013)

Z499 said:


> He's supposedly all natural, but not likely


I doubt it as well. Hes a specimen though. 


Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Z499 (Jan 13, 2013)

He is Samoan though and those boys aren't small


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 13, 2013)

Z499 said:


> He is Samoan though and those boys aren't small



Yeah I bet we would be surprised on how low his gear usage is.  Samoan guys carry a ton of muscle or a lot of fat.


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 13, 2013)

He is juiced up like crazy, who are you guys kidding? And I like his training and diet regimen. I don't know if it is the same he does now though. He is the biggest he has ever been in his life.


----------



## Ebbe (Jan 13, 2013)

He is using some shit but the question is what..


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 13, 2013)

anyone who thinks the rock isn't using is just plain dumb. shouldn't even be a discussion. he looks beast recently though.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 14, 2013)

hes pinning you can tell. Look at hime between movies... They started to film the new GI year ago and then look at him back in 2007-2010... He looked natural back then, but now hes a fucking monster period.


----------



## Z499 (Jan 14, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> hes pinning you can tell. Look at hime between movies... They started to film the new GI year ago and then look at him back in 2007-2010... He looked natural back then, but now hes a fucking monster period.



kinda like Tom Hardy, look at him from the movie This Means War and now as Bane in the new Batman.


----------



## AugustWest (Jan 14, 2013)

LOL at the Rock not juicing. First he started as a pro WWF wrestler (reason enough). 2nd hes a move star now, they have access to anything.

Also anyone else notice, no squats or deadlifts. what a pussy


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 14, 2013)

He was also ripped though in that one MMA movie, but he was HUGE as Bane. All those celebs are on gear though. I mean think about it. You have a director that says hey you will be great for the part but i need you to put on 20 lbs of muscle, by the way the part is a 55 million $ deal. You really think they are going to say no i want to stay natural. Even Haley Berry, Brittany Spears, Jessica Simpson and ect used PED's to lose fat for music videos and ect.


----------



## Z499 (Jan 14, 2013)

he actually started off lifting in high school and then went on to college football, from there he sustained an knee injury and that put him out of any chance of sports and his dad was a pro wrestler Rocky Johnson so Dwayne decided to fallow in his dads foot steps as a wrestler. I bought Dwanes book when it came out 13 years ago, It has a ton of info on him. He also lost his virginity when he was 9 to a girl that was 13... yup thats in the book too.


----------



## AugustWest (Jan 14, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> He was also ripped though in that one MMA movie, but he was HUGE as Bane. All those celebs are on gear though. I mean think about it. You have a director that says hey you will be great for the part but i need you to put on 20 lbs of muscle, by the way the part is a 55 million $ deal. You really think they are going to say no i want to stay natural. Even Haley Berry, Brittany Spears, Jessica Simpson and ect used PED's to lose fat for music videos and ect.



Exactly. A great example is Christian Bale. In 2004 he was 121 lbs for the Machinist, in 2005 he was 195 for Batman Begins. You dont just gain 74lbs of muscle while staying around 10% BF without gear.

Being in hollywood essentially grants you access to anything and everything


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 14, 2013)

so he do cardio every day..its real important!


----------



## CG (Jan 14, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> He was also ripped though in that one MMA movie, but he was HUGE as Bane. All those celebs are on gear though. I mean think about it. You have a director that says hey you will be great for the part but i need you to put on 20 lbs of muscle, by the way the part is a 55 million $ deal. You really think they are going to say no i want to stay natural. Even Haley Berry, Brittany Spears, Jessica Simpson and ect used PED's to lose fat for music videos and ect.



Funny thing is, tom hardy only weighed about 200 as bane... He's a fucking midget


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 14, 2013)

rage racing said:


> Wonder what his cycle looks like?



I don't know exactly what he uses, but having met him at a photo shoot a few years back for his film "Faster", he could tell I used as well and we both started talking.  When I discreetly asked him what he's using, he told me most of his programs contain more tren than anything else.  HGH and slin as well.




/V


----------



## longworthb (Jan 14, 2013)

He looked decent in lawless too. Could deff tell he put on size


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah...and he's shredded in "Fast Five".  I honestly think he has one of the finer bodies in all of Hollywood today.  And he's not a dick, he's actually a really cool and down to earth kind of guy.  I look forward to more of his films....especially "G.I. Joe II". 



/V


----------



## Mudge (Jan 14, 2013)

Did he seriously, drop the tren bomb on you? Honestly as much as it would be rad to be open and not give a shit, I would have to worry about some dude having a mic and selling that story to the world 

I know guys who do fucking great on lower doses than most 180 pounders on the internet, high volume wins for MOST people. Good diet, hard ass fucking work, but still a little help goes a LONG way.


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 15, 2013)

You guys are acting like this is his current workout routine. This is one he used years ago to lose bodyfat. Now, he is gigantic and just a plain freak. Also, he does do squats. He posted pics on his facebook page of him doing squats. His legs look INSANE. Remember, he is temporarily back in the WWE now so you can see him every week


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 15, 2013)

Mudge said:


> Did he seriously, drop the tren bomb on you?



He sure did.  He could tell I used as well...when he entered the room we first both gave each other the "nod".  Told him how good he was looking and he actually was kind of enough to pay me a compliment in return.  Didn't want to go too deep into those details and make him feel uncomfortable...but in small words, he said "tren, HGH, and slin".  I'm sure test was in there someplace.  Really cool guy...would love to hang and have a beer with him.




/V


----------



## Kfredrik (Jan 17, 2013)

His new movie Pain & Gain


----------



## wheybolic63 (Jan 18, 2013)

he is definitely on tribulus.


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 18, 2013)

wheybolic63 said:


> he is definitely on tribulus.



don't forget longifolia jack


----------

